# DirecTV on Demand



## fredtgreco (Jul 11, 2009)

Has anyone here used DirecTV on Demand with a wireless connection? I have a receiver that is capable, but I can't get even close with an ethernet cord to it. I have several old routers that are not being used anymore (a Linksys DIR-655 and a Netgear WPN824) that I'd like to turn into a wireless access point for this. I'd hate to buy a wireless adapter ($70) just for this.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## beej6 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not a techie, Fred, but I do have my DirecTV DVR networked with a wireless connection. Not sure if you can use an (old) router as an access point, but I can tell you that using a wireless adapter is easy. 

If you don't know about dbstalk.com, it's a bulletin board that has all you would ever want to know about satellite TV.


----------

